
Amazon buying Lord and Taylor building for $1.15B - rexbee
https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/amazon-buying-lord-taylor-building-for-1-5-billion/
======
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
> _Amazon is paying effectively more than $2,000 per square foot for the
> midtown property, according to a source._

That’s... insane?

~~~
CydeWeys
Is it? Contrast it with retail rents in the same neighborhood:
[https://nypost.com/2019/05/14/nyc-retail-rents-showing-
signs...](https://nypost.com/2019/05/14/nyc-retail-rents-showing-signs-of-an-
upswing/)

